
Understanding the node.js event loop - taylorbuley
http://blog.mixu.net/2011/02/01/understanding-the-node-js-event-loop/
======
jimmyjazz14
This is a very good explanation but, its probably worth mentioning that this
is neither a new concept nor is it unique to node.js.

~~~
js4all
> ...that this is neither a new concept nor is it unique to node.js

Very true, but for starters it gives a nice overview about the different
models: per process, per thread and evented non-blocking single threaded.

------
Lennie
Might as well point to talk by the creator where he explains it all himself:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/video.php?v=dahl-node>

The why/how and so on.

